# Whoops



## flagriller (Oct 2, 2007)

A Somali arrives in Minneapolis as a new immigrant to
                    the  United States . He stops the first person he sees walking 





> > down the street and Says, "Thank you Mr. American for letting
> >
> >
> > me in this country, giving me housing, food stamps, free medical
> > ...


----------



## richtee (Oct 2, 2007)

owwww. That hurt.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 2, 2007)

The truth always Hurts


----------

